# Betta help!



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

My betta is currently in 2.5 gallon and I want to move him into my new 15 gallon aquarium. It's currently empty running through a fishless cycle. I would like to know what fish can go with him? I know bettas can be aggressive toward other fish but I'll never know with mine until I try. I really don't want any schooling fish such as neon tetras. I'm leaning toward some platys and some bottom dwellers. But which ones? I need suggestions please!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Like we have mentioned before in your introduction thread and what you said in the post, most bettas are not good community fish as they can be aggressive. I am not saying yours is, but in most cases they need to be by themselves. The fish that will do best with a betta are fast swimming fish (easier to get away in case of a chase) that do not have long fins or tails. To me this means that your best options are schooling fish, such as tetras.

Platies to me seem colorful so your betta may feel the need to attack them. Some cory catfish maybe a nice addition, but they need to be in groups and you would need a minimum of 3 and it would be better to have 6+ in a group (just according to some quick googling). While not "big" by any means they do get to be 4" so just keep that in mind for when you stock your 15 gallon. Also here is what Aqadvisor says. It it a great site and I would suggest using it to at least get an idea of what may work best.

This is just a hypothetical stocking remember.










I know you really want to put your beta in a community tank, but I would still advise against it. AqAdvisor even says so and gives additional info about those platies

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

I have my Betta with 3 panda cory, and 2 infant plecos (that I will move when they grow). 10 Gallon tank - very peaceful. I tried to put a pair of green cobra guppy and the betta went crazy! Had to remove them within minutes.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

From what I've read and seen Cory cats, Ottos and cardinal tetras r the most successful combos. Apparently, Neon tetras are fin nippers. For most Berta's stay awy from anything with big fins. I think ur tanks is a good size for a nice little Community of these fish if u have adequat filteation (but avoid strong currents) and real or fake plants! However, they are all schooling fish and it is recommended to have atleast 5 of each of them so it's imPortant to not overstock ur tank.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ooo n guppies be a bad idea as well because they r similar siZe n color to Bettas n so most Bettas will attack them. Small African dwarf frogs n snails r good combos too. The way I c t, Bettas r soo beautiful, they should b the stand out show stopper in ur tank. I'm trying to plan A community for my Betta n that's kinda what I learned from all my readings on this site n the web. I hope it helPs!


----------

